# Can't cope with Dougie today :(



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

I've come down with a fluey bug. Feel awful. And rather than snuggle up with me, today Dougie is choosing to be an utter nightmare. He's chewing everything, growling at me when I stop him, peeing everywhere, digging up my flowerbed. I'm shell shocked! So desperately need to rest but he's killing me. Put him into his crate for an hour where he slept. Then chaos again!! Plus I gave dougie and the cat chicken breast last night along with me and hubby - hubby and I are fine. But both dog and cat have upset tummies!!

Nightmare day.

Sorry for the rant but I had to share somewhere.

A real puppy blues day.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh dear, what a horrible day for you. Do hope Dougie settles down this afternoon and that you feel better soon.

Toffin
x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh poor you, don't forget they can cope for at least 2 hours in the crate if you need the break. Hope you have someone who can take him for a good walk later.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh no it's bad enough looking after children when you are poorly let alone an excitable puppy! I've come to the conclusion we are going to have good and bad days a long the way and it won't be easy. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks all of you.

Sadly Dougie is only 9 weeks so not able to go for walks yet. 4 weeks to go!

He's finally having a nap x


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I can really sympathise with how you're feeling- I had fluey bug and upset stomach last week and it's really difficult to summon the energy to cope with a pup when all you want to do is sleep. They seem to know all the wrong buttons to press and having a very young puppy to look after is tough even when you're felling well. Hope that you can manage a bit of a reprieve this afternoon and hope that you can get a good night's sleep and feel an improvement tomorrow. I swear by Nightnurse to knock you out - not sure about Dougie though!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh poor you. I hope that you feel better soon and more able to cope. Hopefully today is your worst day of illness.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

It's safe to say you have your good and bad days! You'll have a really good day then the next they'll be little devils! 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Dougie be good for your mommy, she's not well, get snuggled on the sofa this evening xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Awww! Shame man, hope you feel better soon. I think he has picked up on the fact that you are feeling rough and weak so is taking advantage. Feel better soon.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon, as others have said put him in his crate for a couple of hours so you can rest x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Poor you! Hope hubby is doing his bit and making sure Dougie + cat are getting sorted! When you feel rotten everthing is just so much harder. Can you shut him in his crate/utility room and just go to bed for a few hours. Ear plugs may help.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better today. What a shame Dougie is not able to let you rest. It will improve with age, not that I'm wishing you to be ill again in the future 

Do you have a friend who can take Dougie for the day, you know being a really cute puppy


----------

